# WBC Livestream



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone else catch any of the semis today? I saw a few hours. Some absolutely brilliant displays of skill, knowledge and creativity. My favourites so far are Fabrizio from Mexico and Katie Carduilo from USA. Maxwell is on at 1:35pm tomorrow (Wed).


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

What site is the live stream on mike?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

http://worldbaristachampionship.com/


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I couldnt help but think Mario and Luigi when the Mexican champ was on : )

Im right in thinking all the performances can be viewed at any time post the event?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah it seems they're uploading the videos immediately after the performance, for on-demand viewing. Great. Glenn was saying the SCAE have invested in a streaming package, to be shared across countries. Have to say, so far that has been an awesome investment and will raise standards so much.

Btw mario... spot on!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Is naff background music a prerequisite for entry?


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Only if you don't know the secret handshake









Mike, did you get to have music for your regional heat? If so what did you pick?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Some classic quotes

''All this adrenalin, this is going to be an interesting pour''

''Funnels of Doom''

''Its gots to be driiink, its has to be driiink''


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

JamesG said:


> Only if you don't know the secret handshake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Theme from The Great Escape (cropped down)

2. Frou Frou - Breathe In

3. Iggy Pop - Lust For Life

4. Capercaillie - The Quimper Waltz

Can't remember the exact order but something like the above.

It's a really tricky thing because it has to meet several criteria. Fitting the timing of your routine segments... being the right tone and energy for what you're doing... not having vocals at the wrong time, which would distract the judges... being something that represents you... etc etc


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

There's so much work that goes into it that as a casual observer you don't even realise.

There's a good round up of yesterdays action on Sprudge: http://sprudge.com/2012-world-barista-championship-day-one-recap.html


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

Another classic quote:

"if espresso is my best friend, cappuccinos are like hanging out with her and her boyfriend"


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

My productivity at work has now reached 0%, totally engrossed watching the WBC


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't miss the other events too... Tamper Tantrum Live... Brewers Cup ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Viewing pleasure sorted for next 2 weeks , haha


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Ripe for parody these presentations aren't they. I'm half expecting someone to start their 15mins with an opening gambit of "hello judges, now let me start by saying I hate coffee."

One thing I've learnt from watching a few of the brewer's cup shows is that I need to find a 250micron sieve.

[Edit]

Easier said than done. Aquarium suppliers seem to be the only source - http://www.zmsystems.co.uk/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=mini250strainer


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aaaarghhh! Results just about to be announced & laptop crashes (again) & I can't access the live feed anymore?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It is still up on mine....

http://new.livestream.com/worldcoffee/WBC2012Round1Day2/


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

What the hell was that Croat guy called? It sounded like Vageater Hearcock.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Maxwell and Colin are both through!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Eye opening results


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Tough call. High standards. Fabrizio (mexico) and Miki (japan) are two I'd have missed if they hadnt made it. Will miss Ryan Tan (singapore) was ace tho & amazed he didnt make it.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Is naff background music a prerequisite for entry?


I'm finding the background music detracts from the excitement of watching someone make a cup of coffee


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fabrizio Senón Ramirez = Awesome music & a well deserved 2nd place.

Colin very happy with 3rd. Maxwell 6th.

Would love to see score sheets


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Have been watching back the barista world championship on the web last night. How do they work out the dosing when making drinks? are they using the timing function on the grinder?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

chrisdunstan said:


> Have been watching back the barista world championship on the web last night. How do they work out the dosing when making drinks? are they using the timing function on the grinder?


Yep, they will have spent a good while dialling the grinder in


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends on the grinder they chose to use. For the most part yes, timer. The winner Raul used an Anfim, as did 3rd place Colin Harmon, which has one of the best timers in terms of dosing accuracy. Dose accuracy is incredibly important in the competition, both in terms of the scores received from tech judges (who are watching to ensure consistency across the shots), and ensuring that the espresso tastes exactly how you describe it to maximise sensory judge scores.


----------

